# Music production with feature rich program



## hobnobbor (May 2, 2019)

I have been looking at migrating away from MacOS and not towards Windows. I was looking at setting up a freeNAS for Digital storage and to access projects from MacOS and Windows and have become interested in freeBSD as an OS. I was also looking at Linux where i could use feature rich music programs such as Bitwig, Reaper, Mixbus and Waves. i assume no similar feature rich music production computer programs are available for freeBSD, but I'll ask, do such programs exist? Failing that, would there be an advantage to emulating Linux in freeBSD opposed to just running Linux? i would need a low latency environment for artists to monitor their playing with digital reverb (AKA DSP AKA digital sound processing) while recording. I noticed that one system for emulating Linux mentioned it supported Fedora. there is Fedora Jam for music production, which supports ardour3, but i was hoping to use Ubuntu in emulation or programs in freeBSD. 
i noticed that XFce works in BSD and Linux, i wonder if PulseAudio, Jack or PipeWire work in freeBSD, as Fedora Jam supports them. Do any audio interfaces support freeBSD?


----------



## hukadan (May 2, 2019)

hobnobbor said:


> are available for freeBSD


You can easily browse the available softwares on FreeBSD with  https://www.freshports.org/ and see if you find what you need.


hobnobbor said:


> Failing that, would there be an advantage to emulating Linux in freeBSD opposed to just running Linux?


My advice is : if you need to emulate Linux for everything you plan to use, just go for Linux.


----------



## Beastie (May 2, 2019)

Ardour 5.12: audio/ardour5

Rosegarden 18.12: audio/rosegarden

LMMS 1.2.0: audio/lmms

MilkyTracker 1.02: audio/milkytracker

Audacity 2.3.1: audio/audacity

PulseAudio and Jack are available.


----------

